# Difficulty in getting arms back for squats



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I find it very hard to get my arms back enough for squats, I know I am quite unflexible. I did it a few weeks ago and was bareable... did it yesturday and had to stop because of the pain in my shoulders...felt like they were going to be bloody ripped out! Was only doing a 60kg warmup set!!

How can I improve my flexibility so I can actually do squats without the pain in my shoulders.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Front squats.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I had this trouble, very easy to solve. The stretch that worked well for me in no time at all was to put you bent arm against a wall and turn your body away until you feel the stretch, for me it was instant coz i was so tight.

I did this 3 times on each arm and literally within a couple of days it had a huge improvement.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This is the one. I found it was down to my chest being very tight going up into my shoulder joint, held this stretch for a round 45 seconds each time.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

reps, thanks for that


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shoulder dislocations are a good stretch for this.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> This is the one. I found it was down to my chest being very tight going up into my shoulder joint, held this stretch for a round 45 seconds each time.


This.

I am exactly the same mate.


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

U can get them olympic bars with a curve innthe middle so it just Sits into your shoulders makes it so much easier


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i get this mate, i would go with the wall stretch it may help. But to be sure, go to a decent physio as mine was diagnosed as tight lats also as they insert in the shoulder which was pulling them forward and down. I have mainly stretched my chest and lats for months and now i can squat fairly comfortably. Dont do shoulder dislocations as your shoulders are probably rolled forward and may be causing impingement (mine was) this will aggravate that as i tried these before seeing a physio - hope this helps


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol why not front squat?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol why not front squat?


lol try it in capitals mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Facepulls and shoulder dislocation as pre squat warm ups .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Facepulls and shoulder dislocation as pre squat warm ups .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol try it in capitals mate


Lol seriously?

I get a few people asking me in the gym about they cant squat because of arm Flexibility so are relying on leg press when they're fully capable of front squats(I've seen them), but it's a 'lot of effort' lmao! they don't wanna leave there comfort zone!?? Lmao


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol seriously?
> 
> I get a few people asking me in the gym about they cant squat because of arm Flexibility so are relying on leg press when they're fully capable of front squats(I've seen them), but it's a 'lot of effort' lmao! they don't wanna leave there comfort zone!?? Lmao


Yeah could try front squats but why not just stretch a bit and be able to do both


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Why would you replace back squat with front squat ?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Be careful with this , the shoulder joint is very exposed when in the squat position . Id improve the flexibility before doing these again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I wouldn't replace it but IMO front squatting is better than no squatting! Pure quad and core strength.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

By front squatting rather than back squatting the tendency would be to then forget about the tightness leaving an injury waiting to happen .

Address the issue and squat .


----------

